# 10% Bonus Payment on Tracker



## lfcfan (13 Mar 2012)

Hi. Last summer PTSB offered a 10% bonus payment on lump sum payments for tracker mortgages. I've been on to them today and the chap I was talking to wasn't aware of anything coming up again and was adamant that there were no deals to be done for clearing mortgages. I've been made an offer on my house that is short of what I need to clear it but if I was able to get the 10% bonus deal I could accept the offer and get the mortgage cleared. What do you think my chances are of negotiating something with them on this? If they refuse I'll probably be forced to reject the bid. Thanks!


----------



## swauna78 (13 Mar 2012)

You have a tracker which is costing them money so you are definitely in a good position to negotiate.  The key will be speaking to the right person in head office not just a random customer service agent on the end of a phone.  You need to ask to speak to or meet with a senior decision maker.


----------



## buckagh (4 Apr 2012)

I have tried on two occasions to do a deal with   local bank manager as I am in a position to pay off my tracker mortgage. Have also tried to talk to senior staff in head office. Reply is the bank is not doing any deals on mortgages


----------



## GiganticLamb (4 Apr 2012)

Charlie Weston said today on Ireland AM that a tracker is worth 25% reduction 

He said if you have a tracker of 200,000 Euro,you should look for a reduction of 50,000 Euro

He is on Twitter ,you should put the question to him.

He said that when you have a tracker you have a great bargaining card and they should not be given up easily,so bear that in mind..


----------



## kaza (4 Apr 2012)

I'd say the fact that PTSB are trying to move their Tracker loans into a different umbrella "bank" that they might not be doing much with them at the moment until a decision is made between them and the State as to what to do with their Tracker loans. As far as I have heard that decision should be made by this summer. Probably not much use to you if you want to accept an offer of someone but they might not be open to any offers on their trackers until then.


----------



## Billy Baltic (28 Apr 2012)

Does any of the activity announced toward the end of the week make another bonus payment scheme more likely?


----------



## thady quill (23 May 2012)

Does anyone know if Ulster Bank are offerring a discount to move off a tracker?


----------

